# Opinions please, Freud micro-adj fence



## kgregc (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm interested in getting one of these for my router table project. Seems like a good price and a good product. Anyone have one, or have an opinion? 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...6270335?_encoding=UTF8&s=hi&v=glance&n=228013

Also, do I need this kit for installation of the fence on a "virgin" top? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...6887-6270335?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance&n=228013

Thanks,


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Kgregc,

Sorry I can't help you about this fence, or the kit.... did you read the comments at amazon? Seems that they were talking about some part you needed but didn't come with the kit but maybe now they do? Wasn't to sure what they were talking about.

I tend to stay away from thing that adjust to .001 as that is sort of a odd thing to do for things made from wood.... wood moves so cutting it to .001 is only good while the cut is made and then next day with change mosture levels it will no longer be at .001.

I also tend not to spend large sums of money on a fence as they can be as simple as a strip of wood or plastic and a couple clamps. Even the cheapest fence when set right do the job.......

Have you ever been able to watch the router workshop on PBS? (Mister Router) Bob and Rick use a plastic fence material and c-clamps to do just about anything anyone could want to do with a router. Keeping it simple and limiting the use of rulers for measurements eliminates a lot of errors....... make routing more fun and impresses people with what you can do.

If you do pick up that fence package let us know how it works for you. We would like to hear.

Ed


----------



## kgregc (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I am also looking at the homemade fence by Pat Warner IIRC, or a couple more simple ones. But for the price, the micro looked pretty good and it's ready to be go! LOL

I haven't seen the PBS program, but will look for it. Thanks. I'm just getting started into woodworking, so there's a lot to learn. I appreciate your advice.

Greg


----------

